
Ask HN: What could I do with my unintended consequences sideproject? - paulorlando
For two years I&#x27;ve written a weekly series about unintended consequences (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unintendedconsequenc.es&#x2F;) coming from tech, business, and politics. It&#x27;s a way for me to learn about systems, dig deeper into what I read, look at items in the news differently, and think about things separate from my other work. Much of the early support for my writing came from HN, so I thought I&#x27;d ask for your suggestions.<p>I&#x27;ve been happily writing these articles but recently more people have asked me about what I plan to do with this project. I don&#x27;t necessarily want to just take the path of charging for content and probably don&#x27;t yet have enough readership for that to make sense. So how do I figure out what else I could do?
======
ipnon
Wait But Why takes a reasonable approach by selling formatted versions of
their web content with Gumroad and selling their site's meme as commodities on
their web store.

~~~
paulorlando
Yes, I've checked out what they do. I might go in that direction with some
visual representation of what I write, thanks.

------
mtmail
clickable link:
[https://unintendedconsequenc.es/](https://unintendedconsequenc.es/)

------
notkaiho
Take it to YouTube to expand your audience?

~~~
paulorlando
I have to try that. I haven't done much with video both because I lack a good
place to record and because I am more used to writing. Worth trying it though.

